# Duda entradas amplificador PROCO PAX-700



## garies (Feb 25, 2013)

Hola. Acabo de comprar un amplificador Proco PAX-700 y hasta ahora no pude hacerlo funcionar. Supuestamente tiene entradas plug 3,5mm desbalanceadas y en el panel trasero tiene 2 pares de estas aunque en el manual no figuran como entradas, sino como  "Salida de frecuencia baja" y "Salida de frecuencia alta". Conectando los equipos en estas conexiones no sale nada y no se enciende la luz del frente que indica señal.
El equipo no funciona correctamente o no tiene entradas desbalanceadas? 
Alguien me puede decifrar el panel trasero de este amplificador? (el manual deja mucho que desear)

Dejo adjunto una foto del panel trasero y de la sección correspondiente del manual.

Salu2 y muchas gracias.

Gabriel


----------



## crimson (Feb 26, 2013)

Hola garies, las fichas de entrada son éstas, las grandes, que permiten insertar tanto entradas canon xlr3 como plug de 6,3mm (1/4'). Si la entrada es desbalanceada insertás un plug común

con la masa en el cuerpo y el vivo en la punta. Si la entrada es balanceada usás un plug estéreo, con el cuerpo a masa, el anillo señal- y la punta señal+.
Saludos C


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Mar 3, 2013)

buenas tardes amigo garies tendras el diagrama


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 7, 2013)

Crimson...como la configuro? eso de Splittre fre o full fre

Yo tengo la consola, por cable cannon al ecualizador y por cannon a la potencia...

el sonido es muy bueno...pero me deja dudas porque no tira tanta potencia...parece una etapa de 40w + 40w reales...

tengo la Proco PAX700

Gracias


----------



## eleccortez (May 7, 2013)

esas potencias proco con suerte tira 100w por canal .


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 7, 2013)

si, con muchísima suerte jajaja pero yo voy a los botoncitos que tiene atrás

uno es para seleccionar el corte de frecuencia de unas salidas que tiene ahí

pero el otro dice:

splittre fre / full fre

y no sé q corno significa


----------



## crimson (May 8, 2013)

Hola DJ Draco, coincido con eleccortez, no tengo muy buenas referencias de esas potencias, salvo que son muy económicas. La de la imagen tiene crossover incorporado, pudiendo sacar agudos por un canal y graves por el otro. Si lo seteás en "split fre" sale así y en "Full fre" sale el rango completo por cada canal, aparte tenés las salidas HI y LO para almentar otras potencias. No hace mucho medí la salida de la potencia de un amigo (no de esta marca) que me decía que tiraba poco (en el frente decía 400 W x 2) y en el recorte daba 60W por canal...   Para usar potencias chicas te recomiendo este aparatito:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/limitador-volumen-proteger-potencias-18344/

que le dá más "potencia aparente" al comprimir la señal y evita estropear la potencia por un pico de señal.
Saludos C


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 9, 2013)

Muchas gracias amigo crimson...la verdad es que tira linda potencia para ensayar....aclaro: yo estaba ensayando con un amplificador Pyramid de 25Watts reales por canal...

Esta potencia creería que da unos 50 o más por canal...y eso me sirve bien.

El otro día surgió un pequeño "CLICK" y la potencia lo reguló sola...así que debe tener protección pero muchisimas gracias por el circuito...que por cierto lo voy a agregar a mi sistema

Saludos


----------



## javisajuy (Ago 8, 2013)

Hola... yo me compre uno para ensayar con el grupo de la iglesia... y no se que paso, pero de un dia a otro dejo de funciona.
No enciende el LED de power, no pegan los relés y al apagar queda encendido el LED de Clip... 
Hace mucho que no reparo algo asi... Necesito me de una mano porque estoy medio ciego y se es posible me digan como/donde consigo el circuito asi veo de repararlo.


----------



## eleccortez (Oct 3, 2013)

pone fotos o algo .


----------



## Emanuel2013 (Feb 1, 2014)

hola amigos del foro, estaba buscando y encotre este debate de la potencia proco, yo ago una pregunta que tal andará para usarlo como potencia de retornos estoy por armar 2 retornos con parlante de 15 pero va a ser de 350...

especificaciones de parlante

Parlante Jahro 15 Pulgadas 300w

15” WOOFER SOUND REINFORCEMENT
BOBINA DE 2” - IMPEDANCIA 8 OHMS
POTENCIA: 300 W RMS
PESO IMAN: 100 Oz.
Fo: 35 Hz.
RESP. EN FCIA.: 35 – 4000 Hz.
SPL: 88 dB/1W/1m.

mi pregunta esa si servirá esta potencia para usarla como para retornos eso es todo desde ya muchas gracias

saludos..


----------



## crimson (Feb 2, 2014)

Hola Emanuel, depende el tipo de música que hagas. Si es folclore o algo acústico no hay problemas.Si es rock por ahí te quedás un poco corto, porque tenés que superar el volumen de la batería, por ejemplo. Por otro lado, si aumentás mucho la potencia podés tener acoples en el escenario. Yo las líneas de retorno las comprimo, esto hace que no se produzcan picos de volumen que hagan acoplar al sistema, y por otro lado el sonido del monitor parece más "lleno", por supuesto lleva un ecualizador aparte, aunque más no sea un control de tonos de graves - medios - agudos.
Saludos C


----------



## Gabriel Calvo (Ene 1, 2018)

Hola , primero buen año 2018 para los colegas. quería preguntar si alguien tiene el circuito de esta potencia PAX700? sucede que me llego una a reparar y no consigo el circuito, alguien lo tendrá?  gracias...


----------

